# Model 3 voltage range, low and high?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorry but I'm not having any luck finding the lowest, 0% SOC, and highest, 100% SOC, voltage range. The reason is I want to estimate the lowest and highest power available from the 300 A limited, CCS-1-to-Tesla adapter.

Thanks
Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@JWardell might know.

But wouldn't you be better off using a supercharging power curve for that estimate?

https://cleantechnica.com/2019/06/2...-v3-adds-50-range-in-under-12-minutes-charts/


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I appreciate the curves but I was trying to understand the 300 A limit of the CCS-1-to-Tesla adapter. This means understanding the pack voltages as a function of SOC %. 

Thanks,
Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> I appreciate the curves but I was trying to understand the 300 A limit of the CCS-1-to-Tesla adapter. This means understanding the pack voltages as a function of SOC %.


That's not going to be a limitation of the battery, it will be a limitation of the CCS adapter. The components inside it probably aren't rated for higher than 300 amps, possibly because more than that would generate too much heat and require liquid cooling.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I've seen people report battery voltage at somewhere around 2.85V per cell at displayed 0% SOC, about 3.50V at 20%, and close to 4.20V at 100%. With 96 cells in series, that's about 274V, 336V, and 403V pack voltage. Those numbers may not be exact, but they should be close.

This would imply a CCS-1 adapter max charging rate of about 82kW (274)(300) at 0%, 101kW (336)(300) at 20%, and theoretically 121kW (403)(300) at 100%. However, above about 60% SOC the limiting factor would be the car per the graph from @garsh, so it would probably never get above about 110kW.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Long Ranger said:


> I've seen people report battery voltage at somewhere around 2.85V per cell at displayed 0% SOC, about 3.50V at 20%, and close to 4.20V at 100%. With 96 cells in series, that's about 274V, 336V, and 403V pack voltage. Those numbers may not be exact, but they should be close.


Perfect!

82.2 kW = 300 A * 274 V
120.9 kW = 300 A * 403 V
This gives me an idea of what sort of charge times I would be looking at.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> This gives me an idea of what sort of charge times I would be looking at.


If it ends up working that well.
Initial experiences aren't that good.

https://driveteslacanada.ca/model-3...-reveals-lower-than-expected-charging-speeds/


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The min and max voltage may vary for various packs and conditions, but you can easily read it. In my last log it was 240-403V.
I would expect 0 and 100% SOC to be in a subset of this so there is some room for some voltage swing.
Also the V3 supercharger does not ramp up to full output till you are are nearly 10%.


----------

